# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Un jeu comme Cossacks

## Sunchaser

Bonjour !

Petite question: juste histoire d'essayer, quel genre de jeux vous me conseilleriez, sachant que je recherchais ventuellement un truc comme Cossacks (et oui ! c'est vieux !), multijoueurs / "online", etc ... ?

J'ai un ami qui joue sur Game of War: The Fire Age, qqu'un connait ?

Il me semble qu'il y ait une carotte dans ce genre de jeux, et certains semblent abuser plus que d'autres -> au bout d'un moment, si tu veux progresser, il faut raquer.
Est-ce que le cas vraiment partout ?

Merki.
@+
 :;):

----------


## Nhaps

-Civilisation V
-Les jeux de guerres dans l'empire de japon je sais pu le nom dsl

A voir si ca peut t'aider.

----------


## Lyche

Civ V trs bon comme jeu.

Les mdiaval (totalwar, empire, rome, napolon..)

----------


## Sunchaser

Merci, je vais aller voir Civ V, en esprant qu'il y ait une version dmo histoire de voir d'abord a quoi cela ressemble exactement.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> -Civilisation V
> -Les jeux de guerres dans l'empire de japon je sais pu le nom dsl
> 
> A voir si ca peut t'aider.



shogun ?

----------


## Lyche

> shogun ?


Exact !

----------


## Nhaps

> shogun ?


Yes !  ::):

----------


## BugFactory

Pour avoir jou  Cossacks et Civilization 5, il faut savoir que ce sont deux jeux assez diffrents: Civilization 5 est entirement au tour par tour, et la gestion y est plus importante que la tactique.

Total War : Shogun 2 a le mme principe d'units en formation et est plus proche de Cossacks, mais avec une partie gestion en tour par tour et des combats en temps rel. Attention, disque dur rapide indispensable car il y a des chargements interminables entre les deux. Dans la mme srie, Total War : Rome 2 est sorti mais les critiques que j'ai lues taient mauvaises.

Sinon, il y a aussi Starcraft 2. Trs populaire, mais je trouve que les actions par minutes y sont trop importantes par rapport  la ruse. Je dois admettre ne pas y avoir beaucoup jou.

Mon jeu de stratgie prfr tait Supreme Commander : Forged Alliance, mais il n'est plus beaucoup jou en ligne.

----------


## Barsy

> Civilisation V


Le pire de la srie pour moi. J'en avais parl ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d98...ivilization-v/

Au dbut j'tais enchant, et puis trs vite j'ai dchant.  ::aie:: 

En ce moment, je suis sur Europa Universalis 4 qui est trs bien. Mais c'est trs ax gestion/diplomatie/conqute. Par contre ce n'est pas au tour par tour, c'est en temps rel avec un systme de "pause active" (on met la partie sur pause pour planifier les actions puis on remet le jeu en marche pour voir les rsultats des dcisions).

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,
Je n'tais pas revenu la dessus, dsol.
A vrai dire, je n'ai pas fait de gros choix pour le moment (pour diverses raisons).
J'ai jet un oeil a Total War : Shogun 2 - entres autres -  et cela me semble vraiment chouette.
Peut tre vais-je craquer la dessus ...

Sinon, en attendant, je suis tomb sur un jeu "gratuit" (je mets des guillemets volontairement) qui se joue via un navigateur: Ikariam.
Bon, j'ai commenc histoire de voir comment s'tait, je ne sais pas combien de temps cela va plaire au petit chat joueur qui est dans ma tte.
(Ouais, je sais ya du monde dans ma tte, mme un chat, balze. Mais au moins, on est au chaud et on s'ennuie pas).
Peut tre certains connaissent ?

----------


## transgohan

J'ai jou un temps  Ikariam mais j'ai trouv cela assez rptitif.

Dans le genre des jeux par navigateur tu as Celestus qui est trs complet, il faut y jouer au moins un  deux ans avant de commencer  s'en lasser je dirai (il faut entre 6-12 mois pour arriver  tout faire - 12mois si tu fais tout par toi mme, plutt 6mois si tu te fais financer par une guilde).
Et quand on sait qu'il n'y a qu'un seul dveloppeur derrire je trouve que c'est d'un bon niveau. Bon par contre faut pas s'attendre  du nouveau tous les mois mais a parat normal.

Sinon je suis assez d'accord avec Barsy, Civ 5 est assez mauvais compar au 4 ou mme au 3 (pas jou aux deux premiers par contre), je recommande vivement ces derniers.

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien des Medievals, mais n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de les tester.

----------

